# An Update on the Canon EOS 6D Mark II [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

```
There has been an announcement date of April 21, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II floating around the web, we have confirmed that this is not accurate.</p>
<p>We’re still hearing late Q2 or early Q3 of 2017 for an announcement and ship date.</p>
<p>I only recall one DSLR ever being announced for NAB, and that was the EOS-1D C, so this shouldn’t come as a surprise.</p>
<p>For the moment, we know that Canon will be announcing the EOS 5D Mark IV C-Log update, along with at least one Cinema EOS lens for NAB 2017.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 24, 2017)

but I want it now!


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 24, 2017)

The suspense is getting to me!


----------



## keithcooper (Mar 24, 2017)

This confirms my suspicions about the date, which was given to me at 'The Photography Show' in the UK last weekend.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 24, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> This confirms my suspicions about the date, which was given to me at 'The Photography Show' in the UK last weekend.



Who was spreading that information if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2017)

https://tinyurl.com/n8odtfv

of course


----------



## BurningPlatform (Mar 24, 2017)

Maybe it is the 6D C, the camera many people would like to see, with full frame 4k @60 fps.

Nah,
just dreaming.


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> Maybe it is the 6D C, the camera many people would like to see, with full frame 4k @60 fps.
> 
> Nah,
> just dreaming.



Searching now for discussions on said rumored camera......


----------



## bereninga (Mar 24, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> There has been an announcement date of April 21, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II floating around the web, we have confirmed that this is not accurate.</p>
> <p>We’re still hearing late Q2 or early Q3 of 2017 for an announcement and ship date.</p>
> <p>I only recall one DSLR ever being announced for NAB, and that was the EOS-1D C, so this shouldn’t come as a surprise.</p>
> <p>For the moment, we know that Canon will be announcing the EOS 5D Mark IV C-Log update, along with at least one Cinema EOS lens for NAB 2017.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I haven't heard of this news "floating around the web". This is sounds like news about non-news and is sort of a click-bait-y headline. Just saying.


----------



## slclick (Mar 24, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There has been an announcement date of April 21, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II floating around the web, we have confirmed that this is not accurate.</p>
> ...



Look at my link above. That site is one of many if you google a bit more than 'Page 1'.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There has been an announcement date of April 21, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II floating around the web, we have confirmed that this is not accurate.</p>
> ...



Well if you haven't heard, I guess it never happened.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 24, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Well if you haven't heard, I guess it never happened.



Hahah I guess what I meant is that the headline is misleading. It should've been "Canon EOS 6D Mark II will not be released April 21 [CR3]". I get it though, you want the clicks. Just disappointed cuz the original headline got me all excited. The wait continues...


----------



## infared (Mar 24, 2017)

The announcement that I would like to here is that there are Brand New Grey Market 5D Mark IV's are on eBay for about $2400. Kit box is OK!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Mar 25, 2017)

Is it possible that instead of a 5d MK IV upgrade, which is supposed to happen close to NAB, we will instead see a 5DC at NAB? A replacement to the 1DC but instead in the more popular (Among Filmmakers) 5D line?


----------



## Bungle (Mar 25, 2017)

bereninga said:


> I haven't heard of this news "floating around the web". This is sounds like news about non-news and is sort of a click-bait-y headline. Just saying.


I have a Google Pixel phone. When I swipe left on the home screen it brings me to the old Google Now screen. Not sure what they call it these days. But I constantly have a card telling me the 6D is going to be announced on April 27th. The name of the website is "The New Camera". 
Of course when I first saw it, I came here as I assumed it was clickbait.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 25, 2017)

infared said:


> The announcement that I would like to here is that there are Brand New Grey Market 5D Mark IV's are on eBay for about $2400. Kit box is OK!


LOL! 5DIV is 2.700$ already. How much lower do you think it can go so soon after launch? I'm even starting to think that there's maybe no reason to wait for the 6DII before I decide which to get as my backup.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

Well. A late April early May release would make sense from the registration information. It's usually around six months out, and it came out in December.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Well. A late April early May release would make sense from the registration information. It's usually around six months out, and it came out in December.



The only thing is the registration list that came out in December never mentioned the MK II.

http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-product-certification-information/

DS126631
Canon EOS 77D or T7i
Wireless modules: ES202 (Wi-Fi) · WM500 (Bluetooth)

It was only in March that the MK II was mentioned.

http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-registered-with-certification-body/

DS126631 (Canon EOS 6D Mark II)
Digital single-lens reflex camera
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed
Equipped with latest wireless module ES202


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well. A late April early May release would make sense from the registration information. It's usually around six months out, and it came out in December.
> ...



notice something the same? like the model number?

Canon has done May / June announcements before. Especially if I recall for off photokina years.

Announcing for NAB wouldn't make much sense, but it's not unheard of for canon to announce with no show around.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 25, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Yes, they are the same.. that is my point.


----------



## midluk (Mar 25, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > CanonCams said:
> ...


The cameras are not registered under their official names but their internal DS numbers. The news in March was not that a camera named DS126631 was registered, but that this is likely the 6D2. Which means that in December the matching to the 77D or T7i was wrong and the 6D2 was already registered in December.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 25, 2017)

midluk said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Now, I tried looking for the registered information for the 77D / T7i and did not find it. 

/shrugs


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 25, 2017)

midluk said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



This.

there was a spat of registrations caught in Sept last year I seem to recall.

but I found it curious that IF the last rumor was correct, then this was registered a while back and probably for a spring / early summer release.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 25, 2017)

Bungle said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard of this news "floating around the web". This is sounds like news about non-news and is sort of a click-bait-y headline. Just saying.
> ...


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 26, 2017)

bereninga said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There has been an announcement date of April 21, 2017 for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II floating around the web, we have confirmed that this is not accurate.</p>
> ...



CR's emphasis on what is factual is what keeps me (and probably others) coming back to CR. The admin here is quite sticky about only posting what has at least minimal credibility. In fact, as is illustrated here, they even go out of their way to do some fact checking for other sites. Despite that, I've not known another source to be onto any info ahead of them. Quite a feat if you ask me.
At this point I don't visit any other sites for this kind of info. Canon could release an army of products and I be none the wiser if CR didn't post on it.


----------



## Luds34 (Mar 26, 2017)

A buddy mentioned to me the other day this possible release date. First thing I did was run over here looking for this rumor, only to see nothing. I figured if it were credible I'd see something on this forum. 

Either way I'm just interested, anxious in this camera and have been ready for it to arrive yesterday.


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> bereninga said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



the high accurate information comes from either digicame-info.com or lately from nokishita-camera.com


----------



## rrcphoto (Mar 26, 2017)

CanonCams said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Well. A late April early May release would make sense from the registration information. It's usually around six months out, and it came out in December.
> ...



and now again:

http://www.canonrumors.com/eos-6d-mark-ii-eos-rebel-sl2-show-up-for-certification-again/

so this has been showing up since December now.

I could see this points to a May / June release date IMO.


----------



## CanonCams (Mar 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> CanonCams said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Then the announcement should be in April. As they generally announce a month or so ahead of release.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 28, 2017)

If I had to guess I'd say the official announcement would be on 8-9 May with product availability end of May for first batches. Mid-June for lower priority markets.


----------

